# Surprised by Soil Test Results



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

This is the first time that I have ever had my soil test. The results were a little surprising to me !





I almost seems like my soil has nothing in it. I did have 20 lbs of 18-24-6 starter fertilizer and applied that yesterday.

I just recieved 3 45-lbs bags of Carbon X as that was my plan for the year.

Should I still use the Carbon X, and maybe supplement it with another 20 lbs of 18-24-6 or should I change my plans and use something other than the Carbon X this year ?

Are there any other products you think I should be applying ?

I am in Texas with a Tif 419 yard. I live in an area with only 5-6 inches of soil before you hit the limestone.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

Can anyone please give me some insight on how to correct this ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Nothing personal towards you, but Neither @g-man nor I will advise based on MYSoil/YardMastery or Soil Savvy tests.
For more information.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=142339#p142339
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16135&p=247263&hilit=MySoil#p247263
FYI:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124


----------



## cepjr (Apr 26, 2020)

My apologies, I did not realize that


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@cepjr no apologies needed. These soil test are not ideal and I prefer not to provide guidance that could make your lawn go worst.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Yes, no apologies necessary. I don't think CarbonX, will provide enough potassium or phosphorous for your Bermuda. Irrespective of a soil test, I would think you could safely apply a triple NPK like 10-10-10, 16-16-16 etc. which should meet the major requirements of Bermuda and wait to retest until next year.


----------

